# Forgery



## Justin Sane (Mar 27, 2008)

I was hoping some of you knowledgeable law guys could help me find the MGL dealing with forgery of a contract. Say for example I bought a car and signed a loan contract through bank "X" several weeks later I find out the dealership switched banks and signed my name to another loan contract through bank "Y" for different terms..

Thanks


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

I think MGL 266 Sec. 31 would cover this. You could also look at the fed. mail and wire fraud and of course just file a civil suit.


----------

